# Filter für Mini-Teich - welcher ist gut?



## jasmin1405 (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe einen Mini-Teich im Garten (diese großen Kunststoffschalen). Da unter dem Garten eine Tiefgarage ist, ist der Teich nur ca. 30cm in den Boden eingegraben. Der Rest steht oberhalb des Rasens und ist mit Dämmmaterial, Erde und Kies umschüttet. So läuft er seit 5 Jahren auch im Winter prima mit meist 5 Goldfischen.

Seit dem beginn habe ich einen recht großen aussenstehenden Filter, der wahrscheinlich viel zu groß für meinen kleinen Teich (geschätzt max. 400L) ist. Habe ihn damals im Angebot bei Zoo&Co. für 99 Euro inkl. UVC-Lampe gekauft. War eine Eigenmarke von Zoo&Co. Schon kurze Zeit danach stand das Wasser immer mal wieder unter Strom. Das Ding wurde ausgetauscht. Nun, nach einiger Zeit, in der es auch keine Garantie mehr gibt, kommt es immer wieder vor, dass das Wasser wieder unter Strom steht. Oft reicht es aus, den Filter ein paar Stunden oder Tage abzustellen, dann läuft er wieder, ohne das Wasser unter Strom zu setzen.

In den letzten Tagen sind allerdings 4 meiner 6 Goldfische gestorben. Zwei hatten so eine weisse Schicht, als wenn sich die Haut ablöst. Wahrscheinlich irgendeine Krankheit. Gestern merkte ich aber, das der Teich wieder unter Strom steht. Nun muss ich einen neuen Filter kaufen.

Welchen könnt ihr empfehlen? Welcher filtert wirklich gut und ist für diesen kleinen Teich geeignet (möglichst unter 100 Euro).

Ist eine zusätzliche Sauerstoffanreicherung nötig? Hatte da bisher eigentlich nie Probleme (bzw. die Fische). Im wärmsten Sommer sind sie prima ohne ausgekommen.


----------



## Nori (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Filter für Mini-Teich - welcher ist gut?*

Hallo Jasmin,
zu 6 Goldfischen in 400 Litern sag ich mal besser nichts - nur soviel: in so eine Pfütze gehören eigentlich keine Fische.
Dann würde sich auch das Thema Filter erledigen.
Ich denke mit ein paar Pflanzen kannst die Wasserqualität für __ Molche etc. auch ohne Technikeinsatz in zufriedenstellende Bahnen lenken.

Gruß Nori (übrigens: da würde ich Zoo&Co aufs Dach steigen, wenn der Teich unter Strom stehen würde - auch wenn die Garantie vorbei ist - es ist ja schließlich schonmal vorgekommen - dann liegt das doch an der Materialqualität der Pumpe oder des UVC)


----------



## jasmin1405 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Filter für Mini-Teich - welcher ist gut?*

Hallo Nori,

wieso denn keine Fische in 400L? Aquarien sind doch noch viel kleiner und dort werden alle möglichen Arten von Fischen gehalten.

Filter muss sein, da sonst alles voller Algen ist. Deshalb, welchen könnt ihr empfehlen?

VG Jasmin


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Filter für Mini-Teich - welcher ist gut?*

Hallo Jasmin,

ein Aquarium ist - auch wenn das für dich jetzt merkwürdig klingt - etwas völlig anderes als ein Teich, weil z.B. die Umgebungsbedingungen wesentlich konstanter sind. Und in ein 400 Liter Becken gehören wirklich keine Goldfische. 

Das das nicht so optimal gelaufen ist, zeigt doch die Tatsache, dass die Fische an einer Krankheit vermutlich qualvoll eingegangen sind. Und nur weil sie nicht schreien, heißt dass noch lange nicht, daß sie keine Schmerzen haben. Ein normaler, gesunder __ Goldfisch kann bis zu 30 cm lang werden. Wenn man davon ausgeht, das die Schwimmstrecke das 10fache seiner Länge betragen sollte, wären wir bei 3 m....

Ohne Fische und mit zahlreichen Pflanzen erledigt sich auch das mit den Algen relativ zügig, solange Du nicht mit zuviel Teicherde oder so etwas hantierst.

Ausserdem verschieb ich Dich mal in die Miniteichabteilung.

Und hier ist noch ein wenig Lesestoff für Dich: 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28858
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24374

Zeig uns doch mal ein paar Fotos von Deinem Teich - vielleicht haben wir noch ein paar Anregungen für Dich.


----------



## jasmin1405 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Filter für Mini-Teich - welcher ist gut?*

Hallo,

mir wurde gesagt, die kleinen Goldfische passen sich ihrer Umgebung an und deswegen könnte ich sie problemlos in dem kleinen Teich halten. in der tat sind sie nicht viel gewachsen und lebten 5 Jahre problemlos und gesund. Die Krankheit hat also wohl eher nichts damit zu tun, dass ihnen das Becken zu klein war. Ich habe zwei Wochen vorher zwei neue Fische dazugesetzt. Dann wurden sie krank.

VG


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Filter für Mini-Teich - welcher ist gut?*

Nein, Jasmin, das ist ein bei Verkäufern sehr beliebtes Ammenmärchen. Die Fische passen sich nicht an, sie verkrüppeln. Und sie hatten keinerlei Widerstandkraft gegen die von den neuen mitgebrachten Erregern.


----------

